# How to strengthen your handshake?



## alphacat (Oct 11, 2009)

Since I remember myself, Ive always had weak palms.
Even though I got very strong arms (I lift very heavy weights), my palms are pretty lousy.
Every time I shake someones hand, he tells me this is all you got?
Id really feel much more confident in myself having a strong handshake.
You got any advices how to strengthen it?
Thanks.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 11, 2009)

Start training grip strength.


Fingertip push ups
Get a tennis ball and squeeze it all throughout the day
Go to www.ironmind.com and invest in some "captains of crush" grippers.  they also have articles on how to train grip, but those are some good suggestions.


----------



## alphacat (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks,
I took a ball, and started squeezing it with my palms, and man, after less than 1 minute, my palms feel so weak.

They feel like your body feels when you havent eaten for a day.

I just cant get it, how come they are soooo weak, that sucks.

--
.... 1 minute later.

Ok, i kept doing it, and now i'm barely able to type on the keyboard.
Is it normal?


----------



## shihansmurf (Oct 13, 2009)

Break up with the girlfriend.....



I gotta second the tennis ball. I use that method for grip training. I also throw a weight up and catch it without letting it drop below my chest.

Kettle bell training is helpful.

Try pullups in general, but use a towel thrown over the bar and gripped like a rope. It works well.

Mark


----------



## David43515 (Oct 14, 2009)

www.functionalhandstrength.com


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 14, 2009)

Another, less dull, way of improving grip is to take up a sword art . 

I lost most of the muscle of my right forearm in the operation to keep it an integral part of me. I had constant pain for fifteen or twenty years and then I took up Iai. Now my hand strength is more than sufficient to 'hold my own' against the most enthusiatic of 'crushers'  (as long as they are not too vigorous in the shaking part of the manoever as that causes great pain and threatens to unseat the titanium holding my hand to the rest of me!).


----------

